# Yet another noob joins the fray



## CoryKS (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi, all. I am learning kenpo at AKKA (http://www.akka.org/). I have been a student since February, and will be testing for orange next Saturday. This is a great site! I have been lurking for a couple of months, and have found a lot of interesting information. Thanks for letting me be a part of it.

I have a question for those who have been in the MA community for a while. There seem to be a number of similarly-named schools - the one I attend, for example, is American Kenpo Karate Academies, and their website is a .org. And then there is another AKKA at akka.com which is the same name with a singular Academy. And then I believe there is an AKKA(ssociation). My question is: if I say that I am a student at AKKA, will it be understood that I am in Mr. Packer's program, or is AKKA more commonly associated with one of the other programs? It seems that there are a lot of acronyms used in the forums, and I don't want to misrepresent myself by assuming the wrong interpretation. Thanks.


----------



## MJS (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Good luck with your exam....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on venturing out of lurkdom!! 
Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Cory!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 12, 2006)

Hiyas


----------



## Kacey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Thanks for coming out of the lurking mode.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome and hope you find the answers you seek!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 13, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 13, 2006)

welcome to mt!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2006)

CoryKS said:


> Hi, all. I am learning kenpo at AKKA (http://www.akka.org/). I have been a student since February, and will be testing for orange next Saturday. This is a great site! I have been lurking for a couple of months, and have found a lot of interesting information. Thanks for letting me be a part of it.
> 
> I have a question for those who have been in the MA community for a while. There seem to be a number of similarly-named schools - the one I attend, for example, is American Kenpo Karate Academies, and their website is a .org. And then there is another AKKA at akka.com which is the same name with a singular Academy. And then I believe there is an AKKA(ssociation). My question is: if I say that I am a student at AKKA, will it be understood that I am in Mr. Packer's program, or is AKKA more commonly associated with one of the other programs? It seems that there are a lot of acronyms used in the forums, and I don't want to misrepresent myself by assuming the wrong interpretation. Thanks.


 

Welcome aboard Cory!

There are a lot of acronymns, and there are also a lot of Kenpo organizations.  Typically here on Martial Tark those of us that do Parker Kenpo refer to it as Parker Kenpo or EPAK.  The association-specific referrals are usually kept on the Kenpo boards.  

Great to have you here with us!


----------

